# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  2nd Cycle - Testosterone Enanthate Only

## Adonisbrah

About a year ago I did a cycle of anavar only. It was very poor quality from a crappy UGL and my results were sub par where I gained only strength. I don't even consider this a cycle cause it was so under dosed.

My First real cycle was tbol only. I did 80mg a day for 5 weeks and my results were pretty good. I gained 5lbs while getting way more cut and stronger. 

Now for my first real cycle I will be doing 625mg/week of Test E. The reason I am doing more than 500 is because I'm using the same brand as I did for tbol. I got good results off the tbol, but also was taking 80mg/day proving it was under dosed because I had absolutely no sides. For this cycle I will be doing 10 weeks of test with a PCT of nolva for 3 weeks. For the tbol cycle I did a week of nolva and recovered very well. 

Starting stats:
Height:	6' 0.5" (1 m 85 cm) Waist:	34" (86.36 cm)
Weight:	190 lb (86.4 kg) Thighs:	23" (58.42 cm)
Bodyfat:	14% Calves:	15" (38.10 cm)
Chest:	42.5" (107.95 cm)	Forearms:	12" (30.48 cm)
Arms: 15.5" (40.64 cm) Shoulders:	50" (127.00 cm)
Hips: 39" (99.06 cm) Neck: 15.5" (39.37 cm)



Starting Lifts:
Bench Press 185x7
Military Press 135x6
Barbell curl 85x10
Pullups 10
Barbell Row 225x6

----------


## MacLean

> About a year ago I did a cycle of anavar only. It was very poor quality from a crappy UGL and my results were sub par where I gained only strength. I don't even consider this a cycle cause it was so under dosed.
> 
> My First real cycle was tbol only. I did 80mg a day for 5 weeks and my results were pretty good. I gained 5lbs while getting way more cut and stronger. 
> 
> Now for my first real cycle I will be doing *575ml*/week of Test E. The reason I am doing more than 500 is because I'm using the same brand as I did for tbol. I got good results off the tbol, but also was taking 80mg/day proving it was under dosed because I had absolutely no sides. For this cycle I will be doing 10 weeks of test with a PCT of nolva for 3 weeks. For the tbol cycle I did a week of nolva and recovered very well. 
> 
> Starting stats:
> Height:	6' 0.5" (1 m 85 cm) Waist:	34" (86.36 cm)
> Weight:	190 lb (86.4 kg) Thighs:	23" (58.42 cm)
> ...


I assume you mean 500mg a week!

Have you considered doing Dbol weeks 1-4 of your cycle?

Looking good btw bro no homo

----------


## Adonisbrah

Naw bro... ml is right... I go hard... JK  :Smilie: 

I just redid the math though and realized I will actually be doing 625mg/week. (once again the UGL I use is quality stuff just always under dosed)

Those pics were taken directly after my tbol cycle. I have lost some gains since then while cutting. My arms were 16" and I was a decent amount stronger.

I also read that for a first cycle Test should be taken by itself and the way I see it, I will get the same gains either way, from dbol and test or test by itself. I just have to be more patient when just taking test. This way is cheaper, safer and I will be able to see exactly how I react to test so I can compare sides with future cycles (if I have any). So far my ass cheek is in about a 3-4/10 for pain from the first shot. Mostly just uncomfortable.

----------


## vBRAH

Looking good mate, solid base to work off of - gonna follow the thread and see how much you blow up!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adonisbrah

Pain in right glute finally died down. I think one more day for the pain to be gone. Left glute doesn't seem as bad luckily.. maybe because I massaged it for a good couple minutes. I also realized I forgot to alcohol swab the top of the test bottle before I inserted the drawing needle. Hope this doesn't cause anything bad. Seems like everything is fine so far. I am also very tempted to use my tbol, but I think i will save it for another cycle.

----------


## east coast 13

i will be doing the same cycle ,starting next week.....what size of the needle are you using

----------


## Adonisbrah

1.5" 18g to draw 1" 25g to inject. I know it is recommended to use 1.5" for glutes, but I think that is because most people keep some of the needle out in case it breaks... I have a friend do the injection for me so this is virtually impossible and he has been using a 1" for his whole cycle without any problems.

----------


## east coast 13

enjoy your cycle mate.

----------


## Paul_Mc1989

looking good mate by the looks of the photos id of said you were about 10 to 12% bf max ur fairly ripped

----------


## Adonisbrah

according to a BF% scale I got for xmas im 23% :P

3rd shot today.

----------


## Adonisbrah

So I did my third shot yesterday... and my glute hurts more than ever! Probs a 6-7/10 pain wise. Will heating up the vial and maybe needle make a big difference pain wise? The shot itself doesn't hurt, its just the next day when it starts to get super sore. I thought the pain was supposed to subside after your muscles got "used" to it.

----------


## Adonisbrah

Glute is still in the same pain... How do I do my other shots if it still hurts so much? This pain lasted way longer than the last 2 pins... Did I hit a nerve or something like wtffff

----------


## Adonisbrah

Did my first delt shot a few days ago. Barely felt a thing even the next day! If my next glute shot doesn't go as well I am switching to delts for the rest of the cycle.

Also, most of my lifts are up 1-2 reps already, but I am also sitting at about 196lbs right now.

Benched 185x10 today

My one glute shot ended up hurting for a total of 9 days... don't know what went wrong there. My shot today I felt this weird sensation and told my buddy to stop pushing the oil in because I felt like it was entering a vein.. I started to get really light headed.. but I think that I just felt the oil spreading in my muscle more than normal which caused me to think that. He just ignored me and finished the job. Good kid. He thinks I am somewhat of a hypochondriac which I guess I can't really deny haha.

Still eagerly awaiting for the test to truly kick in.

----------


## Adonisbrah

Feel like I am on 1mr every time Im in the gym now. Feels great. Dumb bell military pressed 70x10 for the first time ever. I was doing about 70x6 before. Weird how people say it takes 4 weeks minimum to kick in when I can already see noticeable changes.

I also have natural gyno and have been keeping a close eye. I swear my nips are a little puffier than before, but theres also a high probability this is in my head. I started taking .5mg adex today eod just in case.

----------


## Adonisbrah

200lbs today. Lifts rapidly increasing and my cardio is even getting better. My daily calories have only been around 3k and I am still gaining weight like crazy.

----------


## thabeastmaster

keep it up man, ill be watching this thread closely as im back on the forum after a 3 year lay off....tbol was my first cycle 6 years ago and i LOVED it.....youre doing exactly what im planning on doing in the next year once i get my natty strength and physique back......all my forum research though has me inclined to run HCG also....any particular reason why you arent? ...again, nice work man, keep those updates coming!!

----------


## Adonisbrah

I'm not doing hcg for a few reasons:
-costs a lot around here
-I barely did pct for tbol and recovered very well
-I would have to keep hcg at a friends house and this would be a huge hassle especially doing 10 days in a row at the end.

I have many friends that say the only time it was necessary was when running more compounds than just test.

Tomorrow is the mark of week 4 of this cycle. I felt the test about 1.5 weeks ago, but still awaiting the big kick in that everyone talks about 4-6 weeks in. I remember for tbol it took about 3 weeks for the crazy pumps to finally kick in. 

I did chest monday and only benched 205x6 which was pretty disappointing seeing as a close gripped 185x9 a few days before. I attribute it to drinking 2 nights in a row on the weekend. Yes I know it was dumb, but I drank pretty lightly both nights and have vowed not do drink at all until I go to mexico after my pct is finished. I also did 11 dead hang pull ups today.. I think at the beginning of the cycle I would have only been able to do 8-9 at 10lbs lighter. Also, 225x8 for barbell rows after I was already fatigued from dumb bell rows. 

So far strength is the only really noticeable increase other than my arms being up to 16" due to my 10lb weight gain.

----------


## dooie

How old are you man? U look young?

----------


## Adonisbrah

lol how can you judge when you can barely see my face. I'm turning 22 in March.

Seated military pressed 135x10 today.. up 4 reps. 

Tomorrow marks the first day of week 4!

----------


## Twin

could you post pics of how you look like now?

----------


## reflexx

Wow dude from what I'm reading your doing great so far! I'm subscribing to this thread and keeping an eye on it, I am also thinking about running test E but in due time just lurking around and reading up on everything! 

I would also like to see some pics since its been 4 weeks so far

----------


## dooie

> lol how can you judge when you can barely see my face. I'm turning 22 in March.
> 
> Seated military pressed 135x10 today.. up 4 reps.
> 
> Tomorrow marks the first day of week 4!


I can tell because you still have the build of a teenager! I judged but I'm right Your profile says your 21, you could of put a lot more size on naturally before you touched AAS!

----------


## Adonisbrah

> Wow dude from what I'm reading your doing great so far! I'm subscribing to this thread and keeping an eye on it, I am also thinking about running test E but in due time just lurking around and reading up on everything! 
> 
> I would also like to see some pics since its been 4 weeks so far


My gains so far have only been strength gains. From what I have been told by friends and research is that the real gains in physique start around week 4. I will update pics in a couple weeks.




> I can tell because you still have the build of a teenager! I judged but I'm right Your profile says your 21, you could of put a lot more size on naturally before you touched AAS!


I was waiting for this comment. Why does everyone assume this... "a lot more". Since I started working out I have gained about 30lbs naturally. I used to be skinny fat even while playing sports regularly. I have been working out 4 days a week for the last 4 years solid. My diet has been in check for the last year. When ever I gain weight now naturally it is always 90% in the form of fat. All my lifts plateaud no matter what I changed my diet and routine to. I was researching advice everywhere... From my mom's fitness model friend to my uncle in law who used to be a professional bodybuilder and of course HOURS of research online. Yes I could have still had some gains GRADUALLY over YEARS, but honestly it took me a year to put a couple reps on my bench when I can do that in a week using AAS.

Also, if I posted the exact same OP, but using the pics of a training partner of mine who is the same weight, height and actually a year younger, but about 5% less bf you would have not have made those comments. Does he train harder than me? No. Does he diet harder? No. He is just genetically in way better shape than me and you would have then been okay with him "touch[ing] AAS" as long as he said he was 25 because that is the magic age everyone thinks people should be before they touch AAS.

----------


## 92G10

No matter what your age their is risk involved, right? Im 23 and doing my first. To each his own. Keep up the hard work bro.

----------


## Adonisbrah

I am now 4.5 weeks into my cycle. So far I have noticed no sides what so ever and my lifts and size are SLOWLY going up. My buddy who did the same cycle with the same brand of gear told me I should be doing AT LEAST 1.25ml a shot so I now will be withdrawing 1.35 to achieve this. I thought he meant withdraw 1.25 and I was still doing a little less just to be careful with sides. I think I might even withdraw 1.4 for the next 6 weeks.

----------


## Noles12

I would be shocked if you were truly 190. From the pictures i dont think you have built anywhere near enough of a base to be running anything

----------


## thex95

I don't mean to be offensive at all, but with those starting lifts I really don't think you should be starting AAS. Your strength will shoot up during cycle, your gains will be good, then come PCT your gonna lose all your strength and PCT and be back to where you were before. It is really just a waste of money.

----------


## Adonisbrah

> I would be shocked if you were truly 190. From the pictures i dont think you have built anywhere near enough of a base to be running anything


Please refer to my other post. And I actually weighed a little more than 190 in those pics. I was 201lbs today




> I don't mean to be offensive at all, but with those starting lifts I really don't think you should be starting AAS. Your strength will shoot up during cycle, your gains will be good, then come PCT your gonna lose all your strength and PCT and be back to where you were before. It is really just a waste of money.


Can you explain why this would happen? My body has naturally plateaud at those lifts. My deadlift is around 450lbs, but I stopped doing deadlifts so I didn't include it. So just because I am naturally weaker than you means I will lose my gains? And that's also weird because before I did tbol I was benching 185x5 and then held on at 185x7 afterwards even while dropping 13lbs and becoming leaner after pct. 

UPDATES: I started the phat routine for a little change up in my routine. Working all muscle groups 2x per week instead of my usual 5 day split. Today I did t bar rows with 4 45lb plates for 10 reps (my best before was around 3-4 reps). Dumbbell pressed 90's for 3x6, dips did 3x9 with 50lbs and 3x7 pullups with 20lbs.

----------


## Noles12

> Please refer to my other post. And I actually weighed a little more than 190 in those pics. I was 201lbs today
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain why this would happen? My body has naturally plateaud at those lifts. My deadlift is around 450lbs, but I stopped doing deadlifts so I didn't include it. So just because I am naturally weaker than you means I will lose my gains? And that's also weird because before I did tbol I was benching 185x5 and then held on at 185x7 afterwards even while dropping 13lbs and becoming leaner after pct. 
> 
> UPDATES: I started the phat routine for a little change up in my routine. Working all muscle groups 2x per week instead of my usual 5 day split. Today I did t bar rows with 4 45lb plates for 10 reps (my best before was around 3-4 reps). Dumbbell pressed 90's for 3x6, dips did 3x9 with 50lbs and 3x7 pullups with 20lbs.


Im sorry but saying that you had completely plateaued at that build was all on diet and training. Its the excuse most make to justify why they started too soon.

You added two reps to your bench in 5 weeks and attribute that to keeping gains from AAS. Thats not unheard of doing naturally. When i was younger long before touching AAS, yet still with years of training, i would test out at 225 for football. I added 3 reps to my bench in two months. 

Almost all of that 11 pounds you have put on will disappear after your cycle. Most is water due to a long estered test.

----------


## Adonisbrah

> Im sorry but saying that you had completely plateaued at that build was all on diet and training. Its the excuse most make to justify why they started too soon.
> 
> You added two reps to your bench in 5 weeks and attribute that to keeping gains from AAS. Thats not unheard of doing naturally. When i was younger long before touching AAS, yet still with years of training, i would test out at 225 for football. I added 3 reps to my bench in two months. 
> 
> Almost all of that 11 pounds you have put on will disappear after your cycle. Most is water due to a long estered test.


I had a friend who could bench 225 for 10 when he was 15. His diet and training MUST have been perfect. 
Gaining 2 reps to your bench while losing 13lbs in a few weeks can be done naturally after 4 years of training? Please sir teach me. Yes I could gain 2 reps to my bench in a couple months naturally... do I want to do that while gaining 15lbs of fat? No thanks.

Tbol gave me abs for the first time in my life while making me stronger. To this day I still have those abs from 5 months ago. After the cycle I then attempted to cut even more. After losing 10lbs I noticed a HUGE drop in lean mass and my fat loss haulted. 

EVERY morning for breakfast I have 1 cup oats, 1 cup egg white, .5 cup no sugar yogurt, .5cup mixed berries and a whey isolate protein shake. During the day my diet consists of plain almonds, a banana, chicken breast or lean pork or tuna and mixed vegetables including brocolli, onions, peppers, asparagus and mushrooms. I also have a casein shake before bed. I am sorry, but my age my diet can't get more strict than this while going to school, working, working out 1.5 hours a day 5 days a week and maintaining a social life.

There are so many goddamn assumptions being made in this thread that I am inclined to stop posting. I can intelligently argue with every point you guys try to make (with no proof mind you), but you guys seem to just end up ignoring my other posts and making even more assumptions.

----------


## Noles12

> *I had a friend who could bench 225 for 10 when he was 15. His diet and training MUST have been perfect*. 
> Gaining 2 reps to your bench while losing 13lbs in a few weeks can be done naturally after 4 years of training? Please sir teach me. Yes I could gain 2 reps to my bench in a couple months naturally... do I want to do that while gaining 15lbs of fat? No thanks.
> 
> Tbol gave me abs for the first time in my life while making me stronger. To this day I still have those abs from 5 months ago. After the cycle I then attempted to cut even more. After losing 10lbs I noticed a HUGE drop in lean mass and my fat loss haulted. 
> 
> EVERY morning for breakfast I have 1 cup oats, 1 cup egg white, .5 cup no sugar yogurt, .5cup mixed berries and a whey isolate protein shake. During the day my diet consists of plain almonds, a banana, chicken breast or lean pork or tuna and mixed vegetables including brocolli, onions, peppers, asparagus and mushrooms. I also have a casein shake before bed. I am sorry, but my age my diet can't get more strict than this while going to school, working, working out 1.5 hours a day 5 days a week and maintaining a social life.
> 
> There are so many goddamn assumptions being made in this thread that I am inclined to stop posting. I can intelligently argue with every point you guys try to make (with no proof mind you), but you guys seem to just end up ignoring my other posts and making even more assumptions.


Not sure what correlation you are trying to make here? Your friend benching that much at 15 doesnt have to rely completely on training and diet. He may be naturally stronger with good genetics. 

It has nothing to do with adding two reps to your bench naturally. 

Yes gaining two reps on your bench after 4 years of training while losing weight is possible. You know why i say this? Two weeks ago i was 251 pounds. I went 365 for 6. Yesterday i was 244. I got 365 for 7. I have not run anything since the early summer. I am cutting naturally by adjusting my diet and training. The only supplement i am using right now is protein. 

I do not work out longer than 45 minutes and only 4 days a week. An hour and a half is too long. More than likely you are overtraining in that time period. Cardio is very beneficial when trying to keep off excess fat while adding mass. 

At your size you did not max out your natural potential plain and simple. I would never think you had ever ran anything before judging by your pictures

----------


## Adonisbrah

> Not sure what correlation you are trying to make here? Your friend benching that much at 15 doesnt have to rely completely on training and diet. He may be naturally stronger with good genetics. 
> 
> It has nothing to do with adding two reps to your bench naturally. 
> 
> Yes gaining two reps on your bench after 4 years of training while losing weight is possible. You know why i say this? Two weeks ago i was 251 pounds. I went 365 for 6. Yesterday i was 244. I got 365 for 7. I have not run anything since the early summer. I am cutting naturally by adjusting my diet and training. The only supplement i am using right now is protein. 
> 
> I do not work out longer than 45 minutes and only 4 days a week. An hour and a half is too long. More than likely you are overtraining in that time period. Cardio is very beneficial when trying to keep off excess fat while adding mass. 
> 
> At your size you did not max out your natural potential plain and simple. I would never think you had ever ran anything before judging by your pictures


The point I made where my friend could bench that that young is that you don't seem to realize I have very poor genetics mainly in respect to my chest. The first time I ever benched I was doing 65lb for 12 reps until failure. My back is decently strong, but my chest lags. I have put BY FAR much more effort into my chest to try to get it to catch up. I have done long routines, short routines, strength training, hypertrophy with no avail. I don't know if it has to do with my shoulder injuries or what, but genetically my chest just will not develop. You do not know me and have not seen my diet or training so please stop making so many assumptions.

I don't know anyone that can lose 7lbs in 2 weeks and gain a rep to their bench naturally. There are clearly other factors involved. You also just stated that you are making gains while off cycle. Why does this mean I will not make gains off cycle then? You must be a super human. 

My chest days are around 45 minutes. I usually do 20 minutes of cardio afterwards and maybe some abs. The longest I take is usually 1.5 hours. Everyone is different too some can over train in 45 minutes while others could do twice as much volume and not be over trained. 

The final point is that I don't want to spend 10 years to get the gains I can make in a few months. I am halfway through my cycle and have no intentions to stop.

----------


## Noles12

> The point I made where my friend could bench that that young is that you don't seem to realize I have very poor genetics mainly in respect to my chest. The first time I ever benched I was doing 65lb for 12 reps until failure. My back is decently strong, but my chest lags. I have put BY FAR much more effort into my chest to try to get it to catch up. I have done long routines, short routines, strength training, hypertrophy with no avail. I don't know if it has to do with my shoulder injuries or what, but genetically my chest just will not develop. You do not know me and have not seen my diet or training so please stop making so many assumptions.
> 
> I don't know anyone that can lose 7lbs in 2 weeks and gain a rep to their bench naturally. There are clearly other factors involved. You also just stated that you are making gains while off cycle. Why does this mean I will not make gains off cycle then? You must be a super human. 
> 
> My chest days are around 45 minutes. I usually do 20 minutes of cardio afterwards and maybe some abs. The longest I take is usually 1.5 hours. Everyone is different too some can over train in 45 minutes while others could do twice as much volume and not be over trained. 
> 
> The final point is that I don't want to spend 10 years to get the gains I can make in a few months. I am halfway through my cycle and have no intentions to stop.


I didnt say you couldnt make gains off cycle. If you could only get to the point you were at with your diet and training, then more than likely that diet and training will not be sufficient enough to keep your gains. 

People always talk about how they ran a cycle, put on 20 lbs and got really strong. Then a few months later they are back to their starting weight and have lost their strength. AAS is an aide but what you need to build and maintain is diet and training

----------


## Adonisbrah

New pics. Weight up to 202lbs. The main difference between these pics and the pics in the OP is that for these I did not have a pump while in the OP I had just finished a workout.

----------


## Adonisbrah

I told you I was able to keep my gains from tbol just fine though. And that was an oral only cycle. I will keep you updated after this cycle is over to show how much gains I keep. 

I am also upping my dose to "700mg"/week which is most likely actually around 500mg. I have barely noticed the effects test normally causes around this point that I have read in all the other logs. I am not very horny, vascular or really anything out of the ordinary. Just noticed slight increases in weights at the gym. I spoke with some buddies that did the same gear and they told me that 700 was when they started seeing real differences.

----------


## 92G10

Bunch of haters bra... Pics look good no homo. Keep up your hard work.

----------


## Adonisbrah

5.5 weeks in

I have been having light headaches lately on and off... There is barely any pain, but it's kind of annoying. Been like this for the past few days now.

203lb today

Inclined db pressed 70x12x2 75x10
cambered curled 90x12x2
over head tricep extensions 90x12x3 started to cheat a little last couple reps of last set

----------


## Adonisbrah

So I have come to the conclusion that my headaches have been caused from the arimidex . I also realized that the last 2 weeks my lifts have started to stall out and so has my size increases... I attribute this to the arimidex as well! I will now be dropping the dose to .25mg eod

----------


## randymeans

> I told you I was able to keep my gains from tbol just fine though. And that was an oral only cycle. I will keep you updated after this cycle is over to show how much gains I keep. 
> 
> I am also upping my dose to "700mg"/week which is most likely actually around 500mg. I have barely noticed the effects test normally causes around this point that I have read in all the other logs. I am not very horny, vascular or really anything out of the ordinary. Just noticed slight increases in weights at the gym. I spoke with some buddies that did the same gear and they told me that 700 was when they started seeing real differences.


Dude, your only at week 5, don't up the test,it takes till week 7-8 to see slight day 2 day differences! Id also try lifting heavier! 5x5 to get strength up and put on better size, just my 2cc

----------


## Adonisbrah

> Dude, your only at week 5, don't up the test,it takes till week 7-8 to see slight day 2 day differences! Id also try lifting heavier! 5x5 to get strength up and put on better size, just my 2cc


Wow 7-8 weeks never heard it taking that long before. And with the new PHAT routine I am doing a mix of strength and hypertrophy training. I am still sticking to 700mg/week because the UGL I am using has a history of being under dosed. If I had to use 80mg of tbol to start seeing gains I'm sure the 10mg tabs were only 6-7mg each. They can get away with this because in Canada there isn't really a choice other than domestic gear.

----------


## acidking

so you're 21, and you shoot 700mg because you're not sure whether it's under dosed or not or by how much ... good night sweet prince.

----------


## Adonisbrah

I do know it's under dosed. Everyone I know who did this brand bumped it to 700mg a week.

I just recently started feeling the effects of being very horny. Now that I have dropped the adex dose my headaches have gone away too.

204lb today

----------


## Adonisbrah

Lately every time I take off my jacket I get the "wow you've been working out eh!" and today I got "What are you taking and where do I get it?" Feelsgoodman. lol
All my shirts are starting to fit tighter especially around the arms and chest.

Today I benched 225x4
chinups+30lb for 8
dips+60lb for 9
barbell curled 115x6
barbell row 275x6
shrug 335x9

----------


## Dytum

Good work!

----------


## dooie

> New pics. Weight up to 202lbs. The main difference between these pics and the pics in the OP is that for these I did not have a pump while in the OP I had just finished a workout.


Wait!! You had a pump in your OP? LOL! Good luck holding your gains after you finish!
And like Noles said! There is no way your 200lbs unless your taller than u first stated!

----------


## Adonisbrah

lol I don't understand how this is so hard to believe that I am over 200lbs. Why would I lie? I didn't lie about my shitty lifts so why would I lie about my weight? Just goes to show you can't really judge from pics eh?!

----------


## eiff

> I didn't lie about my shitty lifts so why would I lie about my weight?


That's actually a good point. (totally srs)

----------


## chadstud

Lol^

----------


## vBRAH

You didn't post squat stats or leg pics though so that makes us all a bit worried  :Frown:

----------


## Adonisbrah

> You didn't post squat stats or leg pics though so that makes us all a bit worried


Leg pic in post 34... Also, I can't do squats because I dislocated my shoulder and tore ligaments in my other shoulder so I cannot hold a bar behind my head without excrutiating pain. I recently started doing front squats... 

Most recent leg lifts:
Leg press 590lbsx5 I go to 2 gyms and at my other gym I have done 810lbs for 12 so every gym is different.
Lunges 110lbx10
Stiff legged deadlifts 205x8

I have come to the conclusion that I need to find a better source... I don't even feel any test sides or see any whatsoever including horniness, acne, aggression etc. I think these were just placebo effects when I experienced them before. I'm starting the 6th week and still barely feeling anything at "700mg" a week and my lifts are barely going up anymore. I will still finish my cycle with strict diet and training and hope for the best.

Rack chins +60lbx12
close grip rows 200lbx12
db rows braced against incline bench 50lbx15
Military Press 125lbsx12

----------


## Adonisbrah

Today I was 205.4lbs. 

Today's lifts:
Incline db 75x12[new pr] (my left pec really started to hurt half way through due to an old injury caused by a shitty spotter)
preacher curled 75x12x2

----------


## Adonisbrah

225x4 again today! Very disappointing... I lost motivation for the rest of the days routine... Still feel no effects from the test... Medistar test e is a joke.

----------


## mrbradg

> 225x4 again today! Very disappointing... I lost motivation for the rest of the days routine... Still feel no effects from the test... Medistar test e is a joke.


So the tightness and everything else was just placebo you think?

----------


## Adonisbrah

> So the tightness and everything else was just placebo you think?


What tightness? lol 

I don't think this test is completely bunk. I called out my dealer the other day and he said he knows people that have gotten great results of this brand of test. I then asked how much they were taking a week. His response was 1 gram.... I'm thinking my "700mg" is closer to 350-400mg.

----------


## RuckusDC5

The weight scale and pictures don't lie! Dont give up just yet !! Subscribed, I just did my first pin 2/9 (: can't wait to see them results !!

----------


## IrishMuscle

Hey man really like this thread. I am on week 4 of test e cycle 500mg/week. I started at 180lbs 10% bf and am now 192.4 9% bf but my diet is perfect. Wouldn't miss a calorie never mind a meal. 
I see where the guys are coming from about the strength but if you plateau'd natty and couldn't change it I think u done the right thing. 
Keep up the good work  :Smilie:

----------


## Adonisbrah

My last shot was on Friday. Started getting weird heart palpitations so didn't want to risk it. The gear was clearly under dosed so I am now in search of a more reliable brand.

----------


## mirin_serratus

> good night sweet prince.


lol aware

----------


## cyounger100

> I would be shocked if you were truly 190. From the pictures i dont think you have built anywhere near enough of a base to be running anything


yeah that no way 175 my guess ^^

----------


## Adonisbrah

> yeah that no way 175 my guess ^^


Just shows how terrible you guys are judging size from pics. Weighed in at 208 today with an empty stomach and top 4 abs still as visible as when I was 190. 
My final conclusion is that for me physical and mental sides are very low with gear. My blood pressure on the other hand was a big issue. I am finally starting to feel really good again without any heart issues. I went to a rave in during week 6 and the next day I was weighing 7lbs less than the day before... Enough said won't be doing that ever again.


I have now started my pct.

Today I did 225x5 bench (new pr)

Last back day did 1 arm rows 100lbx14 very strict form to try and make it heavier cause gym only goes up to 100's. Was probably doing about 8 before I started.

Straight leg deadlifted 235x6.

Arms are now 16.25"
All other measurements are up .5-1.5"

Low stomach fat has increased slightly.

Overall I am pretty satisfied with my results off of just 7.5 weeks. I feel like my recovery will be much easier this way and my health will be in better status because of my quitting early.

----------


## Adonisbrah

> yeah that no way 175 my guess ^^


Just shows how terrible you guys are judging size from pics. Weighed in at 208 today with an empty stomach and top 4 abs still as visible as when I was 190. 
My final conclusion is that for me physical and mental sides are very low with gear. My blood pressure on the other hand was a big issue. I am finally starting to feel really good again without any heart issues. I went to a rave in during week 6 and the next day I was weighing 7lbs less than the day before... Enough said won't be doing that ever again.


I have now started my pct.

Today I did 225x5 bench (new pr)

Last back day did 1 arm rows 100lbx14 very strict form to try and make it heavier cause gym only goes up to 100's. Was probably doing about 8 before I started.

Straight leg deadlifted 235x6.

Arms are now 16.25"
All other measurements are up .5-1.5"

Low stomach fat has increased slightly.

Overall I am pretty satisfied with my results off of just 7.5 weeks. I feel like my recovery will be much easier this way and my health will be in better status because of my quitting early.

----------

